# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Dhe kur bëhet mish e mash!

## Elna Durrësi

Mbase do çuditeni nga shkrimi im, por...

...kam vështirësi të kuptoj se si mund të ngrihet dikush e të kërkojë një shoqe a një shok për kokërr të qejfit, me emër e mbiemër, në mes të webit, pa u merakosur fare për privatësinë e jetës së tjetrit! 

Nuk di nëse kërkimi i personave të humbur nga familjet ju duket ngjashëm me kërkimin e një shoqeje a shoku të patakuar këtu e ca vite më parë...?! Për mua nuk janë njëjtë. 

Një person, sipas asaj që unë perceptoj nga të gjykuarit tim, nëse është i humbur, është i humbur për familjen e tij, dhe kjo familje, ka plotësisht të drejtën e kërkimit, me të gjitha format e sotme ekzistuese... Por një shok a një shoqe, nuk mund të quhet i humbur zyrtarisht. Nëse jeni të interesuar ta takoni a të dini për  dikë të ish shoqërisë suaj, drejtohuni familjeve të tyre, apo ish rrjetit tuaj shoqëror të dikurshëm se mbase dikush ka dëgjuar apo di diçka, por jo publikimit, aq më tepër publikimit në web!

Besoj se të gjithë keni dëgjuar dhe dëgjoni hsitori të pakëndshme nga më të ndryshmet mbi shqetësimet e jetës private, të paktën prezervoni njerëzit tuaj, ish shokë a shoqe të dikurshme nga ndonjë abuzim i mundshëm *si dhe lërini radhë familjeve që kërkojnë vërtet njerëz në kërkim, të cilët mund të kenë vite pa i parë e duke i kërkuar!* 


Ky është mendimi im

Elna!

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> Ky është mendimi im
> 
> Elna!


Pershendetje Elena!
Nuk jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend.  Sot adresat dhe emrat dhe telf e shtepise nuk jane me dicka private. Fut mbiemrin dhe kerkimi ti jep te gjitha. Nuk mendoj se publikimi ne forum eshte ndonje mish mash.

Te pakten une keshtu mendoj!

----------


## mario_kingu

> Elna!




jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend pasi as mua sdua te me kerkojn shok me emer mbiemer shoket e shoqeris qe kemi pat dikur nese ne duam ndonje gje  mjafton te kerkosh  midis shoqeris familjes  ske pse ve emeer ne internet 

se kur ai person qe me nje aq mir me nje edhe familjen edhe me gjen kollaj  jo tani e kam pat shok klase etc 

nese mendimi im eshte plotesisht  dakort me Elna Durrësi

----------


## donna76

Dakort me ty Elna
Une kam kohe qe kam shprehur kete mendim dhe me kane diskretituar te gjithe sidomos moderatoret.
dhe une kam deshire te takoj shoqet e mija te shkolles qe kam vite pa i pare ,po kam respekt per privacyn e tyre,dhe me siguri s'jap te dhenat ne net .
Megjithate jeta shkon perpara dhe duhet te mendojme dhe per personat qe kemi prezent,s'jetohet vetem me kujtime .
Nqs jeta te jep mundesine qe ti takosh keto persona ,atehere ok

*(nuk po i riferohem personave te humbur dhe te kerkuar nga familjet)*

----------


## Nina2065

Pershendetje Elna, edhe une jam dakort me mendimin tuaj, kur lexova para disa ditesh duke kerkuar me emra shoqe e shoke te vjeter shkolle e lagje, vertet mendova se nuk ishte mire, faleminderit, eshte mjaft e rendesishme ti kushtohet vemendje personave te humbur, e ku familjet s`kane haber per te afermit e tyne, e sa per shoqe e shoke shkolle e lagje ka vend mjaft per tu interesuar, bravo edhe nje here,  le ti leme pra hapesire ankthit te tyre qe presin nje lajm. duke shpresuar sa me shpejt te kene habere te mira. bye.  Nina

----------


## J.G

Nuk shoh asgje te keqe te kerkosh nje shok apo shoqe nepermjet internetit.Sic tha dikush me lart ,ketu ku jetojme ne adresa dhe numri i telefonit  nuk jane  dicka private .Ata qe kerkojne dike nuk vene ditelindjen ose numrin e punes(dicka qe eshte personale)por eshte vetem emrin.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Pershendetje...



> ketu ku jetojme ne adresa dhe numri i telefonit nuk jane dicka private


Nuk jane gjithandej te shfaqur automatikisht te dhenat neper numeratore telefonik. Kjo gje varet sipas deshirave te abonentit, qe vendoset nepermjet formularit plotesues ne momentin e abonimit.

Megjithate, kerkimi i nje numri tel ne nje numerator tel dhe kerkimi i shoqes/ shokut "kopeshtit" ne web, nuk eshte njejte. Aq me teper nese e ke patur kaq shok/shoqe ke te dhenat e fammiljes se saj/tij. Adresimi i rregullt eshte tek ata.

Mendoj se ka dhe dicka me thelbesore: Nje njeri i humbur, ka te drejten te quhet i humbur vetem nga familjaret e afert te tij; jo nga shoqeria!

Une keshtu mendoj

Elna!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Mbrem po shikoja jete ne kerkim. Mori 1 zonje ne telefon "telefonate urgjente" ne studio dhe i tha djetueses te emisionit, fare thjesht : Franci nuk eshte i humbur por jeton ketu ne Itali dhe i jati e di shume mire se ku ndodhet i biri prandaj ju lutem mos e beni Francin te humbur sepse kjo bie ne kontradiket me emrin e emisionit tuaj "Jete ne Kerkim". Mos u merrni shume me ceshtje personale familjare....

Kshu dhe kjo gje ne web sic thote Elna ruajni icik privatesine robve mer daj.
Mua mu tek parvjet per te kerku i shokun tim qe isha rrit me ate dhe kisha 9 vjet pa e pa. 1 te morme gjyshen e vet ne telefon pasi i thash kush jam e tjer, me dha numrin e telefonit ne ika e takova. Ni kaq ishte muhabeti. 

Mu s`do me vite mire me thone drejten t`me kerkoshin me emer me miemer e me gjatsi (jo se jom i shkurt) ne internet....

----------


## mario_kingu

> Pershendetje...
> 
> 
> Nuk jane gjithandej te shfaqur automatikisht te dhenat neper numeratore telefonik. Kjo gje varet sipas deshirave te abonentit, qe vendoset nepermjet formularit plotesues ne momentin e abonimit.
> 
> Megjithate, kerkimi i nje numri tel ne nje numerator tel dhe kerkimi i shoqes/ shokut "kopeshtit" ne web, nuk eshte njejte. Aq me teper nese e ke patur kaq shok/shoqe ke te dhenat e fammiljes se saj/tij. Adresimi i rregullt eshte tek ata.
> 
> Mendoj se ka dhe dicka me thelbesore: Nje njeri i humbur, ka te drejten te quhet i humbur vetem nga familjaret e afert te tij; jo nga shoqeria!
> 
> ...


 tike shum te drejt  por shumica sdo tja di   :ngerdheshje: 



psh cpun ka ish shoqeria ime te vej emer ne internet  se kush jam etc wtf ku  jetojm

----------


## cuca

Pershendetje t'gjithve

pajtohem me mendimin e Elna-s, nuk eshte vetem privacy ne pytje 
po o njrez ku dim ne kush per qfar kerkon dike, ku dim a eshte njemend nje shoqe  e klases qe ka humb kontakt me te,
 dikush mund te lajmrohet kinse kerkon shoqen apo shokun ndoshta ajo ka ik prej torturave te ish dashurit apo ish burrit apo dikush eshte n'gjak ne shkojme ja gjejm personin te gezuar qe i ndihmuam 
pra STOP kerkimit te shoqeve e shokeve "te humbur"

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Ti ke te drejte, po hajde fol me disa qe jane gati te tregojne edhe ca kane bere me ate person ketu ne interent vetem per ta gjet... se cfare mendimi ka ai tjetri sduan ta dine... 

Bravo Elna!

----------


## Lord

Elna, ke shkruar nje shkrim pasaport per kete teme, une jam plotesisht me mendimin tend.
edhe une mendoj se preket privatesia e nje personi nqs del cdo njeri edhe kerkon me emer e mbiemer nje shok/shoqe/te dashur pa menduar rreziqet qe mund ta prekin personin e kerkuar sepse kerkuesi mund te jet anonim.

Nuk mendoj se mund te quhet i/e Humbur nje person qe te ka munguar nga shkolla fillore apo fakullteti.Ketu eshte tema per njerezit e humbur qe jan me vertete te humbur dhe nuk e din askush se ku ndodhen.



Lord

----------


## bombona

jam dakort me kete mish mashin se ka ik rrespektimi i prevatesis fare...............

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Ke brer mire shume qe ke shkruar ashtu elna, dhe ke plotesisht te drejte, edhe une jam plotesisht dakord me ty qe te tjeret te mos i perziejn ato qe the ti ee !!!

----------


## Anesti_55

> Pershendetje Elena!
> Nuk jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend.  Sot adresat dhe emrat dhe telf e shtepise nuk jane me dicka private. Fut mbiemrin dhe kerkimi ti jep te gjitha. Nuk mendoj se publikimi ne forum eshte ndonje mish mash.
> 
> Te pakten une keshtu mendoj!


E  nuk eshte e njejta gje.une nese interesohem per te gjete nje numer tel. apo te kunderten , neprmjet numrit personin, une si aplikues nuk dekonspirohem,e deri ketu eshte normale.Por nese nje person dhe ne se ne forum perdor nick name, per personin qe ai apo ajo kekron, me emer dhe mbiemer vetem per shkak te historise se mardhenieve mes tyre ai eshte i dekonspiruar.Ne kete rast lidhja mund ti sjelle kenaqesi por perse jo dhe fatkeqesi paleve.Pra nuk eshte serioze, sidomos ne rastin per te cilin diskutuam...!Une shpesh kritikoj ne forum antare qe perdorin fotografite e tyre per avavtar si dhe ato qe paraqiten me identitetin e tyre real, qofte dhe ne profilin e tij.Ky fakt gjithmone permban nje rrisk.Personat publik, mund te hapin webin e tyre por ne forume duhet te jene njelloj me te tjeret.Nuk mohohet rasti kur anetare te ndryshem kerkojne njohje personale , kjo merr rruge nepermjet lidhjeve me e-mail etj.

----------


## flag

Te kerkosh nje shoqe/shok me emer e mbiemer nuk eshte cenim i jetes se tyre private. 

Te jipet emri dhe mbiemri i tyre, adresa e detalet e tyre private pa lejen e tij/saj, jan cenim i jete se tyre dhe eshte kunder etikes njerzore.

Prandaj nese njihni ndonje person qe kerkohet ne kete forum, dergoni  nje email dhe lajmeroni se filan fisteku po ju kerkon ne kete forum, ju lutem lajmerohu nese ke deshire. Ne asnje menyre te mos jepni detalet e tyre pa lejen e tyre. Personi qe kerkohet, kur te kupton se po kerkohet, eshte vendimi i tij nese deshiron te lajmerohet.

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## dardajan

> Nuk jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend. Sot adresat dhe emrat dhe telf e shtepise nuk jane me dicka private. Fut mbiemrin dhe kerkimi ti jep te gjitha. Nuk mendoj se publikimi ne forum eshte ndonje mish mash.


Kjo  nuk  eshte  e  vertet  te  gjitha  kompanite qofshin  keto  telefonike  apo  te  ndryshme  perpara  se  te  publikojne keto  te  dhena  duhet  te  kene  nje  kntrate  te  firmosur  nga  i  interesuari.  Ky  eshte  ligji  per  privacy.
Une  per  shembull  nuk  i  kam  publikuar  te  dhenat  e mia  ne  asnje  compani telefonike, interneti  etj  per  motive publicitarie,  por  vetem  per  motiv  rregjistrazioni  te  sherbimit  qe  me  jepet.
  Vetem nje  here  me  ka  marre  nje  femer  dhe  filloj  te  me  bente  publicita i  kishte  edhe  te  dhenat  e mia ateher  fillova  une  ti  beja  pyetje  asaj  dhe  kur  e pa  keq  me  mbylli  tel.

Mendoj  se drejtuesit  e forumit  ne  ate  teme  duhet  te  lene vetem  kerkesat per kerkim  te  njerezve  te  humbur  dhe  jo per cdo  individ, sepse  mund  te  kete  edhe  qellime  jo  te  mira, dhe  dikush  qe  mund  ta  njofe  i  jep  te  dhenat  e nevojshme.

----------


## *suada*

> Pershendetje Elena!
> Nuk jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend.  Sot adresat dhe emrat dhe telf e shtepise nuk jane me dicka private.


Nuk jam dakort me ty. Une kam zgjedhur ta mbaj privat nr e shtepise. Nr im nuk eshte ne numratorin e vendit ku jetoj.

----------


## ZANOR

kur personi shpallet i humbur, njejt si zyrtarisht si privatisht, ai osht i humbur edhe per shoqerine mbase nuk gjindet brenda saj, ashtu si jane te humbur shqiptaret neper bote (realisht te humbur) kur nuk jane neper qytete shqiptare

dhe kur behet mish e mash
pula behet qervish e kingji dash

----------


## Elonaa

Se besoj se mund te hum njeri ne kete dite sot.Une them se fshihen vet.Ose i kan vrare.Po qe te humbi e ta gjejne sikur s'ka kuptim me duket. :djall i fshehur:

----------

